# Reissue - Genuine Seamless Tubing Decal?



## SirMike1983 (Sep 16, 2022)

Does anyone have experience with the Velocals brand "Genuine Seamless Steel Tubing" reissue decal?









						Schwinn Genuine Seamless Steel Tubing Decal
					

Shop now for Bicycle Decals - High Quality - Best selection of brands/models - Multiple options for materials and colors - Velocals: Your Restoration Partner




					velocals.com
				




I'm almost done with a 1942 New World that never had one, but I just got in a 1940 or 41 New World that needs a replacement decal. At $10/each, I'd like to know if it's worth it, or if they just fall apart when you try to put them on the frame.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 16, 2022)

Most of Velocals decals are stick on vinyl and this one looks to be that. Only problem I've had with Velocals vinyl was that if they are old they don't want to come off the paper. So I only order what I'm going to need right away.


----------



## 1motime (Sep 16, 2022)

Choice of gloss and thickness in Materials.  Vinyl  At that price maybe just get one to inspect


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 16, 2022)

Ok to me in std vinyl. Gold


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2022)

I think @Gus may have made some water slides of these?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 16, 2022)

Thanks. It doesn't look bad at all on that frame. I'd be inclined to look at a waterslide version as well, if Gus has them. If not, it may be Velocals is the option in the end. I have a little time yet. Have to finish another bike first.


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 17, 2022)

Thing with velocals is that you have the choice of color. The displayed one is yellow, so I purposefully chose gold. And there are three choices of type of which the standard vinyl .002 is the displayed price. I think I paid $9  and the other two were more, with waterslide the most expensive.
Velocals has the choices. I haven't used Gus Salmon yet.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 17, 2022)

I’ve used Velocal’s product on a few bikes now. The only issue I’ve had is getting myself steady enough to not screw up the job.

a beer helps.

the campy label is their’s as is all the stuff on the green bike.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 17, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> I’ve used Velocal’s product on a few bikes now. The only issue I’ve had is getting myself steady enough to not screw up the job.
> 
> a beer helps.
> 
> ...




Beer or no beer, looks like you did pretty well to me!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> Beer or no beer, looks like you did pretty well to me!




Considering a sticker is a sticker and a water slide is a slide, I would think a beer or three would help placing the sticker exactly how and where you want it stuck since a sticker won't slide for a perfect placement. Unless it's a peel and stick and peel and restick sticker.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> ...Unless it's a peel and stick and peel and restick sticker.



I’ve been using their stickers as I find water slide decals to be a pain in the ass and not as durable.

Velocal offers different weights of sticker as well as UV protective layers on top. I’ve found them to be very tough and scratch resistant while looking a thin as a water slide decal once in place. They really are as nice as factory labels.

But, using them “dry” you only get one shot at them as the adhesive is pretty aggressive, once you place it you are done.

you can wet them and the application spot with a bit of water with a drop of soap in it so you can play with the placement like a water slide decal, you then squeegee the water out, but I think its easier to just stick them on. One of the guys I used to work with built electronic control panels and would print the entire face as one large sticker, sometimes close to 2x2 feet in size and he always floated them unto position on some water with a drop of soap in it. Not for the feint of heart!


----------



## Gus (Sep 18, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> I’ve been using their stickers as I find water slide decals to be a pain in the ass and not as durable.
> 
> Velocal offers different weights of sticker as well as UV protective layers on top. I’ve found them to be very tough and scratch resistant while looking a thin as a water slide decal once in place. They really are as nice as factory labels.
> 
> ...



Some decals are not meant to be used on older bikes. If you want to keep your bike period correct that is. Water slides are only a pain to apply if they are long and narrow. Overal they are way more luxurious than thick and cheap vinyl. I worry more about the graphics if you ask me.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 18, 2022)

Gus said:


> Some decals are not meant to be used on older bikes. If you want to keep your bike period correct that is. Water slides are only a pain to apply if they are long and narrow. Overal they are way more luxurious than thick and cheap vinyl. I worry more about the graphics if you ask me.



Absolutely, I am in total agreement. In my case I’m cleaning up the looks of some very nice machines quite literally saved from the scrap heap (  what the hell is wrong with people ) so I’m less concerned with perfection than I am with making the bikes look better, and reasonably correct, while not breaking the bank.

on my Italian bike the original decals were in pretty good shape so I’ve only replaced the few that were toast with the same and then added a few Campagnolo decals to conveniently cover some rather nasty paint damage.

in the case of my Japanese tourer, all of the original labels had been removed in the past so I created my own look by picking and choosing make and model correct decals for that bike which cover quite a few model years. I get a bike I like and only a few would know its not correct.

if either of these two bikes were ever to get refinished I’d go the complete correct label set but as they are both heavily “patinated” survivors of years of use I’m happy with what I have.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 18, 2022)

A good water slide looks more appropriate than a good vinyl, but a good vinyl is better than a bad waterslide that rips. A bad quality vinyl looks like a child's sticker and is worse than no decal at all.

H. Lloyd's makes good vinyl decals and recommends wetting the surface of the frame to allow positioning of the decal. I clean the surface with a little alcohol and apply dry. I "test" the placement by tacking just the smallest edge area of the decal to a chosen spot, and seeing if that aligns with what I want. If not, it can still be removed and re-tacked to a new spot. Once I have it tacked in the right spot, I press the decal into place, smoothing out any bubbles. This works well for most vinyl decals, but the long, thin ones are still challenging.

Gus, do you make a waterslide version of the "Genuine Seamless" Schwinn decal?


----------

